# Sacramento vs. Atlanta Game Thread (2/22)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<center> *vs.* 

*Sacramento Kings (33-20) vs. Atlanta Hawks (10-41)
Arco Arena, Tuesday February 22, 2005
7:00 PT,







/







*
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Brad Miller/Chris Webber/Matt Barnes/Cuttino Mobley/Mike Bibby 





































Obinna Ekezie/Antoine Walker/Josh Smith/Josh Childress/Boris Diaw  

--------------------------------------------------------------------

-Hawks board game thread :wave:
-NBA.com Preview *</center>


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Peja did not practice today (Fox40 says it was because of the hammy, New10 said it was because of his back) and he won't play on Tuesday.

Bibby also did not practice, but he said he will play.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Kings 118
Hawks 94

Kings will come out on fire, I have a hunch Cat will have a big game.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Kings 102
Hawks 99

Kings never play well on the road vs. the East, but the talent disparity makes us for it.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Analysis: Staggering Kings hit crucial stretch 



> *They insist they still can be a title contender, but they will need to turn things around in a hurry.*
> 
> Luckily for the Kings, the playoffs don't start tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

The Hawks have lost 15 straight away games so hopefully they'll lose another one tonight. :biggrin: 

My predictions:

*Kings 108*
Hawks 100

*Cwebb 25pts 10rbs*
Walker 23pts 7rbs


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

halfbreed said:


> Kings 102
> Hawks 99
> 
> Kings never play well on the road vs. the East, but the talent disparity makes us for it.


 The game is at Arco


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

Kings 106
Hawks 95

C webb 22/11/7
Walker 20/9


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Big Game.. i guess this is gonna be the start of our massive winning streak


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

43-30 right now...Webber is going great, Mobley is 5/7 FG.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings 107-98 Hawks

4thQ 3:41 left...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings 109-100 Hawks

4thQtr 2:22 left...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings 109-102 Hawks

4thQtr 1:25 left...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings 114-103 Hawks

4thQtr :43 left...


Looks like we're winning this one. Yeahhh... :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

FINAL BOXSCORE

*Kings 114*-104 Hawks

Cwebb 30pts 6rbs 7assts
Bibby 23pts 6rbs 7assts 3stls
B52 16pts 14rbs 7assts

Great win for us since Peja didn't play.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Not the greatest defensive effort, but everytime the Kings needed a big bucket, they got one. We go another game up on Houston!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

S-Star said:


> Not the greatest defensive effort, but everytime the Kings needed a big bucket, they got one. *We go another game up on Houston!*


And thats all it matters. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

NBA.com PLAYbyPLAY


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Josh Smith had a career high in points :biggrin: 19pts/10rbs/4blks/4ast NOT BAD


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Matt Barnes with a double-double!

6 guys in double figures, 3 with 7 assists, and even on the boards with Atlanta.

Nice win, but it should have been easier than that.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> Josh Smith had a career high in points :biggrin: 19pts/10rbs/4blks/4ast NOT BAD


That is a pretty good stat line. Props to JSmith. :yes:

Kings Handle Hawks 



> SACRAMENTO, California (Ticker) -- *These days, Chris Webber and the Sacramento Kings will take even a tight win over the lowly Atlanta Hawks.*
> 
> Webber scored 30 points to pace six players in double figures as the Kings beat the league-worst Hawks, 114-104, for just their second victory in eight games.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> That is a pretty good stat line. Props to JSmith. :yes:
> 
> Kings Handle Hawks



Good win, very impresive stat line by josh carrer high in points?
Back to back swats on Matt were crazy.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Maybe its only Hawks, but win is a win anyway. And even without Stojakovic :yes: 

But the main thing of this game was Songaila launching his first triple of career in NBA. Unfortunately he missed


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Pejavlade said:


> Good win, very impresive stat line by josh carrer high in points?
> Back to back swats on Matt were crazy.


Not Points but everything, he did pretty good in rebounds, blocks, assts. All Around game for a Rookie. Not bad.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

YAY... It's finally nice to get a win. Hopefully we can put together a streak. WE NEED ONE


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Game pics...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

SacTown16 said:


> YAY... It's finally nice to get a win. Hopefully we can put together a streak. WE NEED ONE


I'm pretty sure we will. Hopefully Peja will be back next game. :gopray:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Postgame Quotes-vs. Atlanta


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Flat Kings topple NBA's worst team 

Arco game report


----------

